# new here



## MantisBlood (Feb 7, 2007)

hello there

i amnew here..looking for advice on how to start out...robo mantis told me about this hobby..and i find mantises fascinating creatures...

any advice will be helpful...i plan on useing a 5 gallon aquarium for my setup..what do i need..how many can i house in it....

what is needed to keep the manyis...

lighting?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok first of all welcome to the forum  . the first thing you need to do is make the enclosure more natural by putting fake plants and so on. Not many species can live together the basic chinese, european, and carolina mantids (the kind you can find outside) they will not live together because they will fight. The only exception is mating them. You will also need store bred crickets or random bug from outside (note the bugs can't be bigger than the mantis) also we do not advise you to feed them bees and stinging insects. Some exotic species will need a lamp but normal ones that you find will need sunlight. Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 7, 2007)

so basicly as long as they are the same species then u can put more than one?

what kinda moss would i need for bottom f the tank..

i am guesing they like warm lamps?such as?

and a screen top is fine i am guessing...and if they speicies requires sun would a lighting that represents the sun work?


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 7, 2007)

oh by the way for all who dont know anythign about me..i am from western pennsylvania..i also have a nanocube reef tank for hoby


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 7, 2007)

No there are only a few species that can stay together the kind by you will not live together. I use peat moss but some people use paper towels (to mantain humidity). Yes they like warm lamps and yes lamps that act like the sun work. I put mine in a window for light but light fixtures work also. Yes you will need a screen lid (note if you hatch an egg you will need the holes in the net to be small because when most hatch they are very tiny). I hope that helps if you have more questions i'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## Nick Barta (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I would suggest you take some time to read through the forum's catagories, a lot of information is there for the taking.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome. Your questions have been asked many many times. Try doing a search for them. Generally mantids have to be kept individually. Mantids don't fight, they eat each other instead.

I have never needed a heat lamp for mantids. The lamp would tend to dry out the substrate and the air. Most mantids do fine under normal room temperatures.


----------



## MantisBlood (Feb 11, 2007)

is there anyone else here from pittsburgh pennsylvania area?


----------

